# install wants to overwrite readonly richtx32.ocx; is it safe?



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 18, 2011)

Site for this software looks legit though the download was not verified signed and install looked legit until message came up do I want to overwrite this file which was set to read only. This made me nervous. Is it safe? I hit abort and it rolled back the install so it is not acting malicious or at least seems not to. The program is pstexplorer by the site below.
PST Explorer Software to Find & Open MS Outlook PST File


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 18, 2011)

I installed and skipped replacing the file in question an thins seem to be working fine; loses the sent folder on import of PST files though, so I got what i paid for I guess (freeware).


----------

